# My cat Binx



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought i would share about my only other pet as of now other then my goats. I have a five year old cat named binx, she is a pretty little tabby with white feet. She was born at the barn where i used to borad my horse Sam, She was born on the morning we were leaving for a show. All of the other kittens were black and white and i knew i wanted the little one that was different. It worked out perfect because i had recently lost my old orange tabby cat Levi. 
Binx came home with me when she wa abou seven weeks old. Our other cat Greta hated poor litle binx. 
Binx is now around five and can be quite the character. sometimes i swear she understand english, she came into the room the other day and i asked her if she wanted to play she ran off and brought a toy back to me. She loves jumping in and out of boxes and anything else she can fit her body into. 
She always lets me know when her food and water isn't perfect. If she can see a spot of the bottem of her bowl through the food there isn;t enough and she will meow until someone puts more food in her dish. 
Last night i wish i would of had the video camera out. I was sitting on the floor in the living room going through some old photos, and binx was behind a plant playing with something. I looked up to see she had found one of those big black nasty beetles. She was chasing it across the floor. Suddenly it turned around and sat underneat the end table. She kept turning her head from side to side as if to ask what it was. The she started poking at it with her paw. Suddenly the beetle literly reared up at her and started running towards her. My feroscious hunter started backing up really fast. It kept chasing her. She made a corner around the couch and it followed her. Poor binx didn't know what to think when her prey turned on her. 
Her are some pictures of her:
this is one of my favorites i was out doing yard work one nice summer day and she climbed up on the kidding barn and sat in the gutter. She laid there for a good half hour seeming to be quite content.
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... gutter.jpg
One of binx's favorite past times, sitting in a paperbag
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... xinbag.jpg
Binx on christmas morning. She always loves when we get out the christmas decorations. She always checks everything out, has to see what is in the boxes and what she can get her nose into.
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... istmas.jpg
And binx relaxing, yes she is a little spoiled, she loves to be covered up
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... lankie.jpg
As i type this binx is currently sitting on my lap, she has crammed her self under my keyboard tray where she barely fits.
beth


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww... She's beautiful! And what a great expression! I love the pic of her in the gutter. Funny and adorable at the same time!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures. She is a sweet kitty!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, none of the photos are working for me!!! I can't see any of them. Waaaaah 

But great story! She sounds like an awesome cat.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

The photos aren't coming up for me either...  darn...I'm a cat freak too...Lol! :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm lets try this...
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... gutter.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... xinbag.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... istmas.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... lankie.jpg
let me know if these don;t work.
beth


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, those worked!!! What a cutie!

By chance did you name her Binx because you have seen the movie "Hocus Pocus"??? (the name of the black cat)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie~~~

I had to use the second set of links also!

I love the gutter one and the one in the blanket!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not really, though i have seent hemovie. Binx just seemed to fit her kind of an odd name for a very personable odd cat.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute pictures (first set isn't working for some reason) she does look to have a micheivious personality


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awws so cute


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Awww what a pretty kitty.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So i was watching tv last night and sawa commercial for bissel vaccuums, they are having a contest for cute pets to put on the bissel box, what do you think, could binx be a contender?
or am i being bias and thinkgin my own cat its just the cutest in the world?
beth


----------

